# Calling UP inline atomizer users



## Sacha (14 May 2014)

I am after some help regarding the UP inline atomizer (old style one). This is the one I have: 

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_TzITsl7rB8c/TSGlymYhsTI/AAAAAAAABvQ/q3Nvv3Q_2Xg/s400/P1070104.jpg

The problem is that I have loads of micro bubbles coming through the spray bar. 

I have heard that these are a bit hit and miss. Sometimes you get a nice very fine mist (just like the GLA ones), sometimes you get micro bubbles, like my one. 

I have cleaned it with bleach several times. 

Should I buy a new one? Or will I just have the same problem again? 

I don't want to switch to a reactor- except for maybe the Sera Flore reactor 500


----------



## Mr. Teapot (14 May 2014)

Hi Sacha, My same version inline worked much better (fine mist) when I raised the working pressure above 3bar. At lower pressure it produced tiny bubbles. I think these atomisers are all a bit 'individual' and this may not be the case for yours or anyone else's.


----------



## Humbert (14 May 2014)

I have the same atomizer, 've had it for 4 years now. I have noticed the same behaviour: sometimes fine mist, sometimes micro-bubbles.
I came to the conclusion that the cause can be either:
- clean atomiser vs dirty atomiser
- low pressure vs high (normal) pressure

so if you are sure you have cleaned it properly (cleaning can be tricky, as there is no acces to the ceramic itself, so what I do is sink it in bleach for several hours), then you can try fiddling with the pressure.
for me, I usually see micro bubbles when the CO2 tank is getting empty. When tank is full, I usually see a fine mist (which annoys me, so actually I prefer micro bubbles )

good luck.


----------



## Sacha (14 May 2014)

Thanks both for the replies.

Hmm the pressure is set at just under 4 bar. I am reluctant to fiddle with the pressure, because I spent such a long time achieving the perfect balance of pressure + needle valve adjustment, to get just the right number of bps. 

I will try cleaning it one last time, and if that doesn't make it better, I might have to buy a new one, or a Sera Flore reactor. 

What is the most effective way to clean this atomizer?


----------



## Humbert (14 May 2014)

hi, the way I clean it is just soaking it in bleach for 3-4 hrs. it works. just make sure that you use someting to neutralize the bleach afterwards, since rinsing it with water will probably not suffice.
I personally soak it in vinegar after the bleach (vinegar = acid, bleach = base, together they neutralise), but of course any dedicated water conditioner will do.

don't understand why you find it problematic to fiddle with the pressure. What I do is simply mark with a pen, marker etc the exact position of the neddle valve knob, then I turn it around an count how many times I've turned it. If I am not satisfied with the new setting, the marking helps me revert to the initial position.


----------



## Hamza (14 May 2014)

I am using it for a couple of years now. 

In my experience the micro bubbles appear when there is buildup of diatoms(?) on ceramic.
I use a thin toothbrush and dip it into bleach and brush the atomizer from inside. Its 16mm I believe.


----------



## Sacha (14 May 2014)

I just wish there was a way to open it up, like you can do with the new ones.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (14 May 2014)

Sacha said:


> I just wish there was a way to open it up, like you can do with the new ones.


Why not buy the two end caps and solution? 
Means you can just take it off, fill it up and put cap on to clean.


----------



## Sacha (14 May 2014)

Not entirely sure what you mean Nathaniel


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (14 May 2014)

Sacha said:


> Not entirely sure what you mean Nathaniel



http://www.co2art.co.uk/products/cleaning-co2-atomizer-detergent-kit-with-12-16mm-end-caps


----------



## Sacha (14 May 2014)

Ah- thanks. But would that work even considering this diffuser has no direct access to the ceramic?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (15 May 2014)

Sacha said:


> Ah- thanks. But would that work even considering this diffuser has no direct access to the ceramic?



I see what you mean.
But I was of the understanding that you put a cap on the bottom of the brown plastic tube, fill up to the top and cap the other end.

I'd probably send Karol a PM to
Clarify.


----------



## Hamza (15 May 2014)

I use this brush(in the picture) dipped in bleach, it fits 12mm diffuser quite snug and works like a charm. I use same for canister pipe as well.

A little correction, I posted toothbrush in my last post by mistake, theres noway any tooth brush can fit into this atomizer.

The brush even works without bleach but have to brush it a few extra times. Usually there is a build up of slime and diatoms inside filter pipes(and the atomizer ceramic) which doesnt necessarily requires bleach or reagent to clean.
The glass diffusers that are used inside the tank usually get some tough algae like GSA so those are somewhat difficult to clean without bleach or reagent.

I do this once every month along with filter cleaning.


----------



## sonicninja (15 May 2014)

Interesting little thread, I didn't know I should be hoping for 'mist' instead of bubbles. I'll keep an eye on this thread


----------



## Andy Thurston (15 May 2014)

Connect a syringe to the co2 line and push bleach through the ceramic then flush through with plenty dechlorinator


----------



## Humbert (15 May 2014)

do you think you will be able to generate enough pressure with the syringe so that the bleach makes it through the pores? i.e. 2-3 bars, right?
I seriously doubt it.


----------



## Andy Thurston (15 May 2014)

3bar is approx 3kg per cm2 or 45psi so yes its easily possible to generate enough pressure with a syringe
Anyway you can buy the new up inline shipped for £23 at the moment so if your thinking about a cleaning kit for £8/9 just spend the extra £15 and get a diffuser that comes apart then bin the other. Its worth the money for the amount of time it will save you


----------



## Sacha (15 May 2014)

I saw a comparison of the old and new diffuser and they said the old one performed better...


----------



## Sacha (15 May 2014)

What would happen if I put two diffusers inline together, in sequence?


----------



## Andy Thurston (15 May 2014)

Sacha said:


> I saw a comparison of the old and new diffuser and they said the old one performed better...


Isn't there three 
The original, the new and the new 2014 
Which ones?
Got a link for the review? 
I've got the latest one. Very fine mist, i have to press my nose on the tank to see it. 1.5ph drop, its on the outflow  and theres only about 6" of hose, 3 elbows and its into the spray bar


 
1 bps in a 60l tank and it works brilliantly. Dunno about using 2 in series though. I guess it would be a case of is there enough water flow to carry that much co2. Wouldn't it be better with a larger hose split into 2 smaller hoses and run them side by side


----------



## Sacha (15 May 2014)

The fine mist you're talking about sounds ideal. 

http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?/topic/417592-review-of-the-new-old-up-inline-diffuser/

Which "new" diffuser is he talking about?


----------



## Sacha (15 May 2014)

Ah- just saw the post is from 2013.

So the one you have is the 2014 model? Do you have a link?

Got it. Thanks a lot for all the advice. Going to be buying this one and fingers crossed it will be better than my current one!


----------



## 13r0wn7 (9 Jun 2014)

Sorry for waking up an old topic!
I was just wondering where people get there inline atomizer from? I currently have the one from Co2Art the new version.
I can only get micro bubbles... I have cleaned, checked for leaks etc my reg pressure is at 3.5 bar. Still no difference..


----------



## Andy Thurston (9 Jun 2014)

Changing the pressure makes no difference to the mist, in my setup. I run mine at 2.5 bar, i would run it at 1.5bar but my check valves wont allow it.
Mine came from co2art too


----------



## 13r0wn7 (9 Jun 2014)

What do you get? Mist or micro?  Is this the one you can take apart?


----------



## parotet (9 Jun 2014)

I got one from co2 art 5 months ago, works excellent with a CO2 reg, I got a mist all over the tank.

Jordi


----------



## Andy Thurston (9 Jun 2014)

Yes it comes apart. I got a mist but i've just upped my co2 and i'm starting to get some bigger bubbles too


----------



## 13r0wn7 (16 Jun 2014)

I changed my atomizer onto the intake it seems ok although every so often it "burps" from the spray bar. The filter does not seen to make any noise from the propeller when it does. 
I think this is a better way no where near as many bubbles as before... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (16 Jun 2014)

13r0wn7 said:


> I changed my atomizer onto the intake it seems ok although every so often it "burps" from the spray bar. The filter does not seen to make any noise from the propeller when it does.
> I think this is a better way no where near as many bubbles as before...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wonder who mentioned doing it this way first


----------



## hudsonpd (17 Jul 2014)

Are there any problems associated with putting the diffuser on the intake to the filter? 
Does it affect anything inside the filter?
It just seems that I can never get the balance right on the ph drop at lights on - whenever I do, the fish don't like it. So I am thinking the diffusion needs to be significantly improved if I am to achieve the goal. Am I right to make this change?


----------



## 13r0wn7 (17 Jul 2014)

I made this change on my JBL e1501 and it seems to be fine just every now and then it "burps" but I can live with that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hudsonpd (17 Jul 2014)

Do you think it improved your diffusion rate?


----------



## 13r0wn7 (17 Jul 2014)

I think it has slightly.
The main reason I did this was I didn't like the continuous look of the micro bubbles so now only get them when it burps.
So I guess if there's less bubbles they must of been dissolved into the water column. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alje (18 Jul 2014)

'if there's less bubbles they must of been dissolved into the water column'
Not really, you have less bubbles in your tank because some of the CO2 is collecting in your filter canister and 'burping' out large bubbles periodically. Complete waste of CO2. Your mixing CO2 with water and then it's coming out of solution again in your filter.
And before you all start slagging me off , saying so and so said it works/my plants are better, think about it with common sense and you should realise


----------



## 13r0wn7 (18 Jul 2014)

No the bubbles are not "large" there micro as they would be if the atomizer was on the outlet. 
"Coming out of solution" what do you mean? 
Mine is effective that's all I no 
Green dc and ph drop to what I want.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alje (18 Jul 2014)

In your posts you used the word 'burps' I assume you mean that occasionally your filter expels a large bubble?
What do you think this bubble is made of ?
How do you think it got to be in your filter ?
Do you think the 'burped' out larger bubble is of any benefit to the tank or is it just wasting CO2 ?
I assume that the larger 'burped' out bubbles exit a spraybar/lily whatever, rise straight to the surface and dispel into the atmosphere = wasted
By 'coming out of solution' I meant by using an atomiser you are creating a solution of water and CO2 micro bubbles.
Some of the these micro bubbles collect in a filter canister and form together to make an increasingly larger bubble, which is expelled 'burped' 
The remaining micro bubbles remain in solution and are circulated around your tank, because they are much smaller they don't rise to the surface as quickly thereby extending 'dwell time' and giving you the required result. Yes the drop checker is a lovely lime green and the pH drops as you desire but surely it is obvious that the same result could be achieved having the atomiser on the filter OUTLET and using less CO2 as ALL the CO2 is atomised into lovely silvery micro bubbles circulating around lush green flora. 'What you have got is what you have got' no more no less, If having an atomiser on the inlet = 1000 visible micro bubbles in tank and the occasional 'burp' you could have the atomiser on the outlet, reduce CO2 bubble rate until you have 1000 visible micro bubbles and no 'burp' 
I don't doubt the method you have adopted is effective but it could be more efficient. Same end result less CO2 used.
#The 'burp' is a waste


----------



## 13r0wn7 (18 Jul 2014)

I have said there bubbles are not "large" there micro.

I do apologise if infact the word "burped" was a large bubble only.

I have had them in both positions and I have found it is infact more efficient to have the atomizer on the intake.

Once again I apologise if I have used the word "burp" incorrectly



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHNelson (18 Jul 2014)

Just let everyone know...if you have a pre-filter or a sponge on your in-take pipe...it may cause flow problems which will affect the UP atomisers  performance.
hoggie


----------



## 13r0wn7 (18 Jul 2014)

Surley you would need a sponge? 

What other options are they? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHNelson (18 Jul 2014)

Pre-filter or a sponge on your in-take pipe
Some scapers use a  sponge over the intake pipe to stop shrimp getting into the filter.


----------



## 13r0wn7 (18 Jul 2014)

What actually in the pipe? What would you have inside the filter? Can't see just a little sponge in the intake pipe would be enough to take all the rubbish out? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHNelson (18 Jul 2014)

Over the in-take pipe!


----------



## 13r0wn7 (18 Jul 2014)

Oh haha never seen these before...! 
Might it a try..
What do you have in your canister? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHNelson (18 Jul 2014)

Blue course sponge.


----------



## 13r0wn7 (18 Jul 2014)

In my canister mine goes like this 

Bottom tray - fine foam - mid foam-course foam

Next tray - course foam

Third tray - noodles

Top tray course foam with fine foam on top. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alje (18 Jul 2014)

13r0wn7
No need to apologise and you didn't use the word 'burp' incorrectly but you did use it for a reason.
I just wanted to point out the 'every so often' and 'every now and then' burped large bubble is a waste of CO2. That large bubble could have been many micro bubbles circulating around your tank doing what you require of them. Sleep on it and read this thread again, I hope what I have said makes sense. Anyone else care to offer an opinion?


----------

